# Fischbesatz durch Wasservögel oder doch heimlicher Eimerbesatz?



## rheinfischer70 (3. November 2018)

Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.

Bislang hieß es immer, dass Wasservögel Fischlaich übertragen und somit eigentlich jeder See Fische aufweisen müsste. Das konnte dadurch widerlegt werden.

Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.
> 
> Bislang hieß es immer, dass Wasservögel Fischlaich übertragen und somit eigentlich jeder See Fische aufweisen müsste. Das konnte dadurch widerlegt werden.
> 
> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?



Ob Vögel wirklich Laich transportieren ist glaub ich nicht so ganz klar.
Da müssen so viele Faktoren passen.
Hab dazu einen recht interessanten Artikel gefunden.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw2EYi5UoZGFhBseVbuAYoN1

Mich würde mal die Untersuchung deines Kollegen interessieren. Wie lief diese ?


----------



## Andal (3. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.


Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht in unseren Breiten.


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht in unseren Breiten.



Daher fragte ich nach der Untersuchung.
Kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Minimax (3. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.
> 
> Bislang hieß es immer, dass Wasservögel Fischlaich übertragen und somit eigentlich jeder See Fische aufweisen müsste. Das konnte dadurch widerlegt werden.
> 
> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?



Sehr interessant, Danke für den Hinweis! Ich schliesse mich an, bitte gib unbedingt einen Link oder ein Literaturzitat- wäre auch in historischer Perspektive wissenswert


----------



## Laichzeit (4. November 2018)

Es könnte funktionieren, wird aber mit Sicherheit schwieriger und seltener, je weiter das fischleere Gewässer von den nächsten Fischbeständen getrennt ist. Das könnte bei nicht direkt benachbarten Gewässern schnell zum Jahrtausendereignis werden, wenn es überhaupt funktioniert.
Die Zuwanderung über Fließgewässer ist für Seen auf jeden Fall die Regel und auch das ist für schwimmschwache Arten eine ernste Hürde. 10 km für Forellen durchgängige Forellenregion können für Stillwasserarten unüberwindbar sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2018)

Es gibt in der Natur nur sehr wenige Gewässer die als fischfrei gelten, bei uns eigentlich nur zwei Typen, dystrophe Moorseen und sauerstoffarme Quelltöpfe.

Eines kenne ich zufällig persönlich, weil ich dort mal gewohnt habe:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bülter_See
Hat mich damals geärgert, da wohnt man schon mal in der Nähe eines schönen Gewässers und es gibt keine Fische darin!

Ansonsten ist jeder aquatische Lebensraum, da gehören auch heiße Quellen und Höhlen dazu, von Fischen belebt.
Es kann also hier nur um ein künstliches Gewässer gehen und da hat die Natur eben keinen festen Liefervertrag.
Kann also dauern, wird aber!



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das könnte bei nicht direkt benachbarten Gewässern schnell zum Jahrtausendereignis werden



Diese Geduld hat der Mensch aber nicht, somit hat der Kollege damit wohl recht!


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte



Jürgen


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es kann also hier nur um ein künstliches Gewässer gehen und da hat die Natur eben keinen festen Liefervertrag, kann also dauern!
> Diese Geduld hat der Mensch aber nicht, ...


Genau; die Natur dagegen hat Zeit und die meisten unserer natürlichen Standgewässer sind in Relation zu einem Menschenleben sehr alt.

Bei z.B. Braunkohletagebauseen wäre noch erwähnenswert, dass die teilweise nach der Flutung sauer sind und die Erstbesiedlung entsprechend erschwert wird. Wenn z.B. mit Wasservögeln geringe Laichmengen eingebracht werden, müssen die Fische auch erstmal laichreif werden, sich (zur Laichzeit) finden und erfolgreich reproduzieren, damit sich ein nennenswerter Bestand entwickeln kann. Unsere heimischen Fische haben hohe Eizahlen, wenn es also erstmal zu einer erfolgreichen Vermehrung kommt, kann es schnell gehen. Bis dahin kann es auch schonmal sein, dass man einzelne Fische übersieht, z.B. weil man aus kostengründen nicht das ganze Gewässer abfischt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.
> 
> Bislang hieß es immer, dass Wasservögel Fischlaich übertragen und somit eigentlich jeder See Fische aufweisen müsste. Das konnte dadurch widerlegt werden.
> 
> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?



Das halte ich für ausgeschlossen, zumal man in der Regel eine Artenvielfalt antrifft, von denen einige quasi keiner Nutzung unterliegen.

Wie Jürgen bereits schrieb, gibt es Fische annähernd überall, auch in sehr schwach bevölkerten Regionen, und auch entwicklungsgeschichtlich lange bevor Menschen Kulturen anlegen,  also zu Zeiten als sie noch Jäger und Sammler waren.

Dazu kommt, das es auch gar nicht so einfach ist, Fische lebend zu transportieren.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?



Interessanter Ansatz.

Weil also in einem einzigen Gewässer keine Fische gefunden wurden, reicht das als Beweis, dass auch alle anderen Gewässer von Menschenhand besetzt wurden?

Bei uns gab es nach dem Krieg mitten Wald vollgelaufene Bombentrichter ohne Verbindung zu sonstigen Gewässern.

Dort tauchten plötzlich Moderlieschen und Karauschen auf.

Ob sich wirklich ein Mensch die Mühe gemacht hat nen Eimer durch den Wald zu schleppen um dann solche wirtschaftlich unbedeutend Fische zu besetzten kann ich nicht sagen. 

Enten machten dort jedenfalls regelmäßig Rast.


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ausgeschlossen, zumal man in der Regel eine Artenvielfalt antrifft, von denen einige quasi keiner Nutzung unterliegen.


Die können als Futterfische, als "Mischbesatz" oder unbeabsichtigt mitbesetzt werden.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie Jürgen bereits schrieb, gibt es Fische annähernd überall, auch in sehr schwach bevölkerten Regionen, und auch entwicklungsgeschichtlich lange bevor Menschen Kulturen anlegen,  also zu Zeiten als sie noch Jäger und Sammler waren.


Wenn es ums Überleben geht, wird der Mensch erstaunlich kreativ und speziell in den Wohlstandsgesellschaften gilt; "Des Menschen Wille ist ein Königreich". Der Mensch versucht schon lange seine Umwelt zu formen und in der Vergangenheit wurden auch landwirtschaftliche Flächen, Teiche, Siedlungen etc. genutzt, die heute nichtmehr genutzt werden. Ohne genaue (historische) Ortskenntnisse sind menschliche Einflüsse schwer auszuschließen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das es auch gar nicht so einfach ist, Fische lebend zu transportieren.


Fischteiche gibt es schon lange und auch lebende Fische wurden dafür transportiert; man denke z.B. an den Karpfen.


Die verschiedenen möglichen Verbreitungswege (für Pflanzen, Tiere und Krankheiten) sollte man als Angler und Gewässerschützer auf dem Schirm haben, aber man sollte bedenken, dass der einfachste und schnellste Weg der Eimer ist.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dort tauchten plötzlich *Moderlieschen* und Karauschen auf.



Da steckt die unsichtbare Ausbreitung ja schon im Namen: Früher glaubten die Leute, das Moderlieschen, die häufig als erste Fische in neuen Kein und Keinstgewässern
auftauchen sich aus dem Schlamm und Modder selbst ´hervorbringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2018)

Moin Lorenz, 

sicher hat der Mensch in unserer Umwelt einen großen Anteil, aber man sollte ihn deshalb nicht überbewerten und ihm eine exklusive Position zugestehen .

Der Ansatz für diesen Strang ist ja der, ob eine natürliche Ausbreitung ausgeschlossen werden kann und dem würde ich klar widersprechen.

Erste Hinweise für Fischzucht liegen ja nichtmal für 5000 Jahre vor und selbst abgelegenste Gewässer sind in der Regel nicht ohne Fischbestand.

Das die Studie das funktionieren des Laichtransportes  als schlüssig heraus gestellt hat, aber wegen des fehlenden Nachweises anzuzweifeln sei  (so habe ich es zumindest beim überfliegen verstanden)  ist ja auch etwas speziell.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2018)

Stellen wir uns mal vor wie ein Vogel das machen könnte.
Der Vogel muss im Laichgebiet herumwatscheln.
Der Laich muss irgendwo am Vogel klebenbleiben.
Der Vogel muss den Laich transportieren, dabei muss er immer noch kleben bleiben
Wenn ein Vogel dann in einem anderen Gewässer landet, muss der Laich dort verbleiben und dort auch weiterreifen.
Damit daraus eine Fischpopulation wird, sollte genügend Laich transportiert worden sein.

Da muss schon alles glatt gehen.


----------



## phirania (4. November 2018)

Etwas älter aber intressant:

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...0:9200642023&usg=AOvVaw3d7LdwAlDGBqglWmPfDbEQ


----------



## phirania (4. November 2018)

Oder so.:

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...0:9200642023&usg=AOvVaw0H7FHvP3gnQieGHkaM6G02


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Etwas älter aber intressant:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...0:9200642023&usg=AOvVaw3d7LdwAlDGBqglWmPfDbEQ



Den Artikel hatte ich oben bereits verlinkt. Sehr interessant.


----------



## phirania (4. November 2018)

Sorry hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Ansatz für diesen Strang ist ja der, ob eine natürliche Ausbreitung ausgeschlossen werden kann und dem würde ich klar widersprechen.


Das denke ich wie oben geschrieben auch, allerdings kann es halt dauern; mal mehr, mal weniger lang.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Kollegen eine fischereiliche Untersuchung gezeigt, wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.
> 
> Bislang hieß es immer, dass Wasservögel Fischlaich übertragen und somit eigentlich jeder See Fische aufweisen müsste. Das konnte dadurch widerlegt werden.
> 
> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?





Das ist bestimmt unser Vereinsgewässer................


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2018)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich halte ich zwar auch den Menschen in vielen Fällen für die wahrscheinlichere Ursache, aber andere Möglichkeiten würde ich deswegen nicht kategorisch ausschließen wollen.



> wo in einem großen See keine Fische nachgewiesen werden konnten.



Wäre natürlich auch interessant zu erfahren, wie man an einem so großen Gewässer verhindert hat, dass  da jemand mit nem Eimer nachgeholfen hat.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2018)

Ganz einfach, wenn der See nicht zugänglich ist.


----------



## Mikesch (5. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn der See nicht zugänglich ist.


Gibt's nicht.
Was ist es denn für eine Pfütze? Moorsee, Salzsee oder doch ein künstliches Gewässer.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. November 2018)

https://www.lanuv.nrw.de/publikatio...t]=918&cHash=281166b221281f5809ccbaf1fdaf6700

Selber nachlesen. Ein abgeschiedener Baggersee und deswegen nach vielen Jahren ohne Fisch. Dort wird ausführlich erklärt, wie viele amerikanische Seen ohne menschliches Zutun ohne Fische waren, obwohl die Wasserqualität gut war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2018)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein, "Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt" .

Ich kann verstehen, wenn von der Naturschutzseite ein fischfreies Gewässer begrüßt wird, und die guten Amphibienbestände zeigen ja auch, das nicht in jede Pfütze ein Fisch gehört.

Aber die Herleitung ist doch hanebüchen.

Da wird ein Gewässer, welches innerhalb der zurückliegenden 12 Jahre entstanden ist mit einem weiteren, welches sicher weitaus älter und um ein vielfaches größer ist verglichen.
 Und die Begründung ist, das sie in der gleichen Region liegen.

2009 konnten erstmal Wasserpflanzen vom Ufer aus nachgewiesen werden, die sich dann stark ausbreiteten. Das liegt gerade mal 9 Jahre zurück.

 Das innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes keine Besiedlung stattfand, sagt doch rein gar nichts aus, denn nur weil grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit besteht, durch Wasservögel Fischlaich in andere Gewässer zu tragen, heißt das ja nicht, das es auch zwingend befruchtet.  Dazu wurden ja hier bereits mehrere Anmerkungen gemacht, es muss halt schon vieles gut laufen und viele Zahnräder ineinander greifen, damit eine Besiedlung erfolgreich ist.

Die Aussage, das Gewässer sei  "wie sie dem natürlichen Zustand eines solchen Gewässertypus entspricht." halte ich für falsch und gefährlich, denn sie suggerieren, das Gewässer so auszusehen haben - also fischfrei. Hier wird ein Istzustand bejubelt, der nicht mal 10 Jahre alt ist, und in der Zeit stetigem Wandel unterlag.

Das stimmt aber nicht, denn auch Gewässer altern und es werden auch ohne den Einfluss des Menschen Nährstoffe eingetragen, so das sich das Erscheinungsbild eines jeden Gewässers auch verändert. Die Artenvielfalt nimmt zu, es siedeln sich immer wieder mal andere Pflanzen an, andere Pflanzen wiederum, die vielleicht ganz früh vorzufinden waren, sind der Konkurrenz nicht gewachsen und bleiben irgendwann vielleicht ganz aus.

Aber es als unnatürlich zu bezeichnen, das Fische irgendwann ein Gewässer dieser Größe besiedeln, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Ich hoffe, das es gelingt, diesen See vor einen Besatz durch den Menschen zu schützen und bin sehr neugierig, ob sich irgendwann dennoch ein Fischbestand einstellt.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Dort wird ausführlich erklärt, wie viele amerikanische Seen ohne menschliches Zutun ohne Fische waren, obwohl die Wasserqualität gut war.



Schon klar, der Yosemite Nationalpark ist natürlich absolut vergleichbar mit der Gegend am Niederrhein  .  

Dass in Bergseen ganz andere Fischarten vorkommen die sich auch zu anderen Zeiten und an anderen Stellen fortpflanzen als die Fische, die man typischerweise am Niederrhein antrifft, muss einen NABU-Anhänger ja nicht kümmern. 

Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass nicht jeder Tümpel mit Satzfisch zugeschüttet werden muss, aber die extreme Haltung des NABU teile ich deswegen noch lange nicht.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird aus diesen Reihen ja auch gefordert, dass sobald in einem Gewässer geschützte Amphibien nachgewiesen werden, jeglicher Fischbesatz verboten werden soll und der verbleibende Bestand auf ein "verträgliches Maß" reduziert werden soll.

Empfohlen wird dazu u.a. Gewässer den Winter über trocken zu legen.

Hab auch schon die Forderung gehört, dass auch Gewässer, die in näherer Umgebung von Amphibienteichen liegen nicht mehr fischereilich genutzt werden sollen, sonst wäre das Risiko zu groß, dass doch irgendwie Fische in die Biotope gelangen können.



> Da fällt mir nur eins ein, "Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt" .



Findet man zwar u.a. auch bei Anglern, aber bei einigen Natur- und Umweltschützern nimmt das m.E. schon ziemlich radikale Formen an.

Da ist ne gesunde Skepsis gegen solche Artikel durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. November 2018)

Und die Jahrtausende alte Artenvielfalt an den Teichen geht verloren! Die von Nabu und LBV und Co sind nur noch hohl. Sehen nur über der Wasseroberfläche und sonst nichts, Wenn ic keine Moderlieschen oder sonstige Laicher wie  Rotfedern oder Rotaugen setze, bekommt der Eisvogel keine Nahrung bei uns. Nachwuchs an Futterfischen in Seen und Teichen wird durch Kormoran verhindert. Frisst alle Laichfische raus! Wie soll der  blaue Diamant überleben?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. November 2018)

Naja, das Statement stammt nicht vom Nabu sondern von Fischereibiologen vom Verband. Sind also keine Doofen, die diese Untersuchungen gemacht haben. Dazu kommt noch, dass es praktisch keine Gewässer in Deutschland ohne Fischbesatz gibt. 
Wir reden also von einem Ausnahmegewässer.
Trotzdem mache ich mir über den zunehmenden Einfluss von Nabu und Co Sorgen. Irgendwann heißt es für uns: Naturschutz, und das Angeln ist verboten, um die Kormorane nicht zu stören.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, das Statement stammt nicht vom Nabu sondern von Fischereibiologen vom Verband. Sind also keine Doofen, die diese Untersuchungen gemacht haben. Dazu kommt noch, dass es praktisch keine Gewässer in Deutschland ohne Fischbesatz gibt.
> Wir reden also von einem Ausnahmegewässer.
> Trotzdem mache ich mir über den zunehmenden Einfluss von Nabu und Co Sorgen. Irgendwann heißt es für uns: Naturschutz, und das Angeln ist verboten, um die Kormorane nicht zu stören.



Deshalb sollten wir als Angler vermehrt auch Fachleute beschäftigen, die entsprechen fachlich Qualifiziert auch Expertise abliefern und somit unseren Status als Naturschützer festigen aber dabei nicht unsere Interessen ausschließen oder vernachlässigen.

Wirtschaftsunternehmen machen das nicht anders. Weil es sich für sie auszahlt.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, das Statement stammt nicht vom Nabu sondern von Fischereibiologen vom Verband. Sind also keine Doofen, die diese Untersuchungen gemacht haben. Dazu kommt noch, dass es praktisch keine Gewässer in Deutschland ohne Fischbesatz gibt.


Andererseits gibt es in Deutschland wenig größere Gewässer, die niemals fischgängig mit einem Fluss verbunden waren, bei Altarmen und Hochwassersenken ist sogar der Fluss selbst für das Stillgewässer verantwortlich.
Der fischfreie Zustand ist eher eine Sache für das Ende eines Gewässers, wenn es zum Beispiel in einem sehr warmen Sommer zu stark austrocknet, erhitzt oder auf sonstige Art seinen ehemaligen Fischbestand verliert und nicht wieder besiedelt wird.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2018)

> wenn es zum Beispiel in einem sehr warmen Sommer zu stark austrocknet, erhitzt oder auf sonstige Art seinen ehemaligen Fischbestand verliert



So wie z.B. am Schweinsberger Moor?

Da steckte ja erwiesenermaßen der NABU dahinter.


----------



## chef (9. November 2018)

Mein Vater hat im Garten, hinter seinem Haus einen kleinen Gartenteich, ca 2 x 2m, 80 cm tief. Da sind ein paar Goldfische drin. Vor ein paar Jahren waren plötzlich etliche Blaubandbärblinge drin. Garten eingezäunt, kein Zu-Ablauf. Ich tippe auf Vögel!


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2018)

Hallo,

halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass da jemand heimlich mit nem Eimer auf ein eingezäuntes Privatgrundstück schleicht um BB in einen Gartenteich zu setzen.

Wird die Gegenseite aber sicher nicht als Beweis akzeptieren.


----------



## Lorenz (10. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass da jemand heimlich mit nem Eimer auf ein eingezäuntes Privatgrundstück schleicht um BB in einen Gartenteich zu setzen.


Ich auch. Denkbar wäre aber z.B., dass die mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt wurden.
Grundsätzlich passt ein kleiner Eimer oder Beutel mit kleinen Fischen in den Rucksack und alle möglichen auch weiter von Parkplätzen entfernte Gewässer können so "bereichert" oder überschüssige Fische (oder Krebse aus Aquarien) dort ausgesetzt werden. In manchen Gegenden gibt es ja auch nicht soviele (frei zugängliche) Stillgewässer oder der Laie kennt nicht soviele, sodass auch längere Fußwege in Kauf genommen werden oder vielleicht fahren die Leute auch bei Nacht-und-Nebel über gesperrte (Forst-)Strassen um leichter ans Wasser zu kommen...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2018)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Denkbar wäre aber z.B., dass die mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt wurden.



Daran habe ich auch gleich gedacht, da wird die günstige Seerose ausm Baumarkt gekauft und gleichzeitig ein paar daran klebende Eier oder Larven in den Teich befördert.
Den gleichen Weg finden so auch unerwünschte Wasserpflanzen, wie z.B. Wasserlinsen, Wasserpest, die ebenfalls regelmäßig an den Seerosen oder auch anderen Wasserpflanzen hängen und somit als "Zugabe" im Teich landen.
Überhaupt nehme ich an das Hobby-Teichler und Aquarianer am häufigsten für (unerwünschten) Besatz in offenen Gewässern sorgen, neben Anglern natürlich.
Nur die Motivation ist wohl eine andere, die Einen machen dies aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe, anstatt wie früher üblich ihre Tiere über die Toilette zu entsorgen, wo immerhin die gute Chance besteht, das diese die Kläranlage nicht überleben.
Die Angler wollen wohl eher den Ebro vor der Haustüre haben, so haben sie z.B. den Waller über das ganze Land verteilt und inzwischen alle möglichen und unmöglichen Gewässer mit dieser Spezies beglückt!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2018)

Hallo,

dann wären wir wieder bei "Eimerbesatz" .

Müsste man halt wissen, ob in den Teich ab und zu was reingeschüttet wird oder der sich selbst überlassen bleibt.


----------



## phirania (10. November 2018)

Ossipeter schrieb:


> Und die Jahrtausende alte Artenvielfalt an den Teichen geht verloren! Die von Nabu und LBV und Co sind nur noch hohl. Sehen nur über der Wasseroberfläche und sonst nichts, Wenn ic keine Moderlieschen oder sonstige Laicher wie  Rotfedern oder Rotaugen setze, bekommt der Eisvogel keine Nahrung bei uns. Nachwuchs an Futterfischen in Seen und Teichen wird durch Kormoran verhindert. Frisst alle Laichfische raus! Wie soll der  blaue Diamant überleben?



Der könnte sich ja dann von kleinen Molchen ernähren...


----------



## feko (10. November 2018)

Bei uns in der rhön gibt es einen alten basaltsee.dieser ist vor ca 20 Jahren noch ausgetrocknet.seit dieser Zeit hält er das Wasser. Offensichtlich haben Sedimente den Grund versiegelt. Dieses gewässer ist ein absolutes AmphibienBiotop. Vor allem Molche sind dort in großer Zahl vertreten. Dieser see wird regelmäßig von Enten besucht. Die nächsten Teiche mit fischen sind ca 2 bis 3 km luftlinie entfernt. Bisher konnte ich noch aber noch keinen Fisch im basaltsee ausmachen. 
Vg


----------



## feko (10. November 2018)




----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. November 2018)

Das wäre ein Indiz dafür, dass der Fischbesatz durch Vogel doch nicht zwangsläufig erfolgt. Die meisten Gewässer am Niederrhein sind künstliche Baggerseen, die nie Flusskontakt hatten, aber fast immer einen Fischbestand


----------



## Andal (10. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die meisten Gewässer am Niederrhein sind künstliche Baggerseen, die nie Flusskontakt hatten, aber fast immer einen Fischbestand


Da ist es ja auch kein Wunder. Bei diesen Seen scharren die zukünftigen Benutzer ja schon mit den Hufen, da ist der Bagger noch im Rohbau.


----------



## feko (10. November 2018)

Was aber sehr interessant ist.seit einigen Jahren gedeiht dort laichkraut.dies kam aus dem nix.der der ist jetzt im Sommer sehr verkrautet.d h Sporen müssen irgend einen Wirt gehabt haben. 
Vg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2018)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Indiz dafür, dass der Fischbesatz durch Vogel doch nicht zwangsläufig erfolgt. Die meisten Gewässer am Niederrhein sind künstliche Baggerseen, die nie Flusskontakt hatten, aber fast immer einen Fischbestand



Nur weil der Besatz nicht innerhalb von ein paar Jahren oder Jahrzehnten erfolgt, widerlegt es die Theorie, das die Besiedlung auf diesen Weg erfolgen kann. So was kann um ein vielfaches länger dauern und je nach Voraussetzungen vielleicht auch mal nicht funktionieren. Aber das ist kein Grund dafür, daß es grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen ist.

Mensch haben bei Wahrscheinlichkeiten eine merkwürdige Wahrnehmung. Sie spielen Lotto und hoffen auf den großen Gewinn mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1 : 140 Mio  die Pille ist sicher zu 99,9%, was aber auch heißt,  das von 1000 Pärchen eines ungewollt schwanger wird. Im Vergleich zum großen Gewinn also 140.000 ungewollte Kinder auf einen Lottogewinn. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Besiedlung eines Gewässers durch Fischlaich im Gefieder eines Wasservögels ist, aber ich kenne auch keine glaubwürdige Alternative. Zumindest wenn man die Sache entwicklungsgeschichtlich  betrachtet.  In den heute neu geschaffenen Gewässern hat der Mensch sicher oft seine Finger / Eimer im Spiel.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2018)

Auch eine sicher höchst seltene Besatzmöglichkeit, Tierregen!

Zitat Wikipedia:
"Die Tiere, die offenbar am häufigsten vom Himmel regnen, sind Fische, Frösche und Vögel (in dieser Reihenfolge)."

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierregen

Jürgen


----------



## reticulatus (10. November 2018)

> Die meisten Gewässer am Niederrhein sind künstliche Baggerseen, die nie Flusskontakt hatten, aber fast immer einen Fischbestand



Den "Erstbesatz" machen IMMER die Kieswerksbetreiber, kenne da einige, und die sagen alle dasselbe!

In solche Gewässer werden noch während, anfänglich des Kies-und Sandabbaus Karpfen,Karauschen, Schleien und auch gelegentlich Barsche und andere Kleinfische(Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben, etc) besetzt, um gewisse Stellen möglichst krautfrei zu halten und um das Pflanzenwachstum zu hemmen, vorallem wenn dort mit Pumpen und anderen Fördermitteln gearbeitet wird!


Ob ein Transport von befruchtetem Laich im Gefieder von Wasservöglen möglich ist?
Warum nicht, wenn die Entfernung zum Gewässer nicht zu groß ist und das Geflügel im Kraut oder zwischen Stängeln oder sonstigen Laichmöglichkeiten rumgeturnt hat, wäre vieles möglich!
Blieben dann ja noch einige mit Fellen ausgestatte "Übeltäter", die ebenfalls dafür verantwortlich sein könnten, wenn befruchteter Laich in deren Fell hängenbleiben würde, theoretisch ist vieles möglich!



> hat der Mensch sicher oft seine Finger / Eimer im Spiel.



Tja, läßt sich anhand diverser Fänge leider nicht ausschließen, wenn diverse Fische in käuflich zu erwerbenden Farbvarianten wie Giebel, Alande und andere "Gartenteich-oder Aquarienfische" beim Stippen gfangen werden!


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Bei uns in der rhön gibt es einen alten basaltsee



auch hier wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie man hier verhindert hat, dass jemand nen Eimer reinkippt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> auch hier wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie man hier verhindert hat, dass jemand nen Eimer reinkippt.




vieleicht wenn es an statt fische ,frösche und vögel mal hirn vom himmel regnet


----------



## feko (11. November 2018)

Der See ist sehr unzugänglich.2.5 km fussmarsch. Dann ist das arreal in privatBesitz. Wanderer und ab und an mal n paar Jugendliche die da ab und an Party machen.generell sehr abgeschnitten.
Zum angeln wäre es auch nicht geeignet. Wie gesagt ists privat.die Förster passen da schon auf .
Ich bin dort ca 1 x im Jahr und werde das ganze beobachten. 
Besatz auf eigene Faust kann man dort sicher ausschließen.


----------



## feko (11. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch eine sicher höchst seltene Besatzmöglichkeit, Tierregen!
> 
> Zitat Wikipedia:
> "Die Tiere, die offenbar am häufigsten vom Himmel regnen, sind Fische, Frösche und Vögel (in dieser Reihenfolge)."
> ...


 
Naja gibt doch immerhin ab und an einen sharknado


----------



## oldhesse (22. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mensch haben bei Wahrscheinlichkeiten eine merkwürdige Wahrnehmung. Sie spielen Lotto und hoffen auf den großen Gewinn mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1 : 140 Mio  die Pille ist sicher zu 99,9%, was aber auch heißt,  das von 1000 Pärchen eines ungewollt schwanger wird. Im Vergleich zum großen Gewinn also 140.000 ungewollte Kinder auf einen Lottogewinn.




Glaube du verwechselst Möglichkeit mit Wahrscheinlichkeit. 
Auch wenn das Argument floppt, recht behältst du mit der Aussage. Man kann die Möglichkeit der Einschleppung über das Vogelgefieder nicht ausschließen durch eine Beobachtung an einem See in einem Jahrzehnt.


----------



## UglyDoggling (22. November 2018)

Ein Nachbar von mir hatte in seinem Gartenteich plötzlich einen Mini-Hecht - trotz eingezäuntem Garten. Besagter Gartenteich wurde allerdings stark von Enten frequentiert, daher würde ich in diesem Fall von einem "gefiedertem Besatz" ausgehen. Ich meine mal gehört zuhaben dass sich nicht jeder Laich für einen Besatz per Federvieh eignet, da er stark kleben muss und die Elterntiere Krautlaicher sein sollten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2018)

oldhesse schrieb:


> Glaube du verwechselst Möglichkeit mit Wahrscheinlichkeit.
> Auch wenn das Argument floppt, recht behältst du mit der Aussage. Man kann die Möglichkeit der Einschleppung über das Vogelgefieder nicht ausschließen durch eine Beobachtung an einem See in einem Jahrzehnt.


Nee, glaube ich nicht. Das die Möglichkeit grundsätzlich besteht, haben ja sogar die Untersuchenden fest gestellt, es aber auf Grund der geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeschlossen.aber wir sind da durchaus einer Meinung. Und selbst, wenn es in hundert Jahren nicht passiert, so wäre es kein Beweis.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Muss man also doch davon ausgehen, dass jeglicher Fischbesatz in abgeschlossenen Gewässersystemen von Menschenhand erfolgte?



In meiner Kindheit habe ich in Norddeutschland gelebt. Rund um unser Dorf war knapp ein Dutzend Teiche oder Tümpel. In jedem waren Fische. Fast ausschließlich Karauschen. Die sind recht robust, daher nehme ich an, die sind nicht per Eimer dort hin gekommen. Da einige der Tümpel bis zur letzten Eiszeit zurück datierten war auch genügend Zeit für den Besatz durch Ententransport.  Bei den Kiesgruben bin ich mir nicht so sicher weil sehr viel jünger. Aber die ersten Fische waren auch Karauschen und danach Schleie. Da die Eiszeittümpel aber nicht weit weg waren (ein paar 100m) halte ich das mit den Enten aber nicht für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Februar 2019)

Kormorane könnten selbst besetzen.


----------



## JottU (26. Juni 2020)

Mal eine andere Variante zum verbreiten durch Enten. 








						Invasive Arten: Karpfen-Invasion durch den Entendarm
					

Wie kommen Fische in neue Gewässer? Eine neue Studie zeigt: in Vögeln.




					www.spektrum.de


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Juni 2020)

Unglaublich, dass Fischeier den Verdauungsvorgang überleben können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juni 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass Fischeier den Verdauungsvorgang überleben können.


ja, finde ich auch.
Das der Laich die saure Umgebung übersteht, mag ja noch angehen, aber man muss auch bedenken, dass  Enten wie fast alle Vögel 
Kleine Steinchen fressen, mit denen die Nahrung zu Brei gemahlen wird.


----------

